# Here's Dave!



## Jessica (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello

Thought is how you some pics of our puppy - Dave

Hes a wicked little chap!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

i am right by saying he looks more a bull terrier than anything else ! i have never known a cross like him he should make a craking dog jess


----------



## Jessica (Jan 18, 2008)

He is so funny!

He is a cheeky little thing, with massive paws!

We are going to work hard so that people who fall in love with him dont fall out of love with him!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Dave the dog - I love it 
He looks like butter wouldnt melt!
He's very cute


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

his lovely reminds me of my litma


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hes a lovely little chap


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

One can see a huge personality in this cute body!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is lovely,,


----------



## Jessica (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks

he is a great dog, all energetic and loving! loves to lie on his back at every given opportunity and have his belly tickled!

Will post more pics when i get them uploaded to my computer


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

so cute........


----------



## VictoriaRose (Dec 26, 2007)

He is so funny and cute, he deserves an unusual name like Dave, Ive never heard of a dog called Dave !!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he is very cure, just lovely


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great name, very cute


----------

